# Clueless people in gym



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

The amount of people down my local gym who have the worst technique I've seen, swinging weights all over the place, backs not straight, trying to curl a 30kg bar by swinging it rather than the 10kg bar they should be doing. the staff down there are just as useless they won't tell them that their doing it all wrong nor do they give very good inductions when starting.

so my question is do these people that have no clue what their doing want some meat head coming up to them telling them its wrong and helping? or will they feel intimidated do what you say untill you walk of and think "d*&k head" carry on with what they were doing not dropping down weights!

should I give advice and help or just let them carry on doing it all wrong, I some how feel obliged that I should help the poor guys. what do you lot do?

not counting the chavs thinking they are stronger than you swinging 25kg dumb bells up to their heads of course.. them guys entertain me


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

self proclaimed meat head :thumbup1:

leave em too it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

You must be a pro then ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2013)

I'll offer advice, but not by walking up to them and saying stuff like

"your doing it all wrong dickhead! do it this way"

Its all in the delivery.

"alright, saw you doing X. Was thinking, if you change this and that, you should get better results"

Mind, in my gym everyone is there to get better not just look better so its usually received pretty well, and I know most of them. Random teenagers in commercial gyms on the other hand, will call you a ****er and do what they were doing cos they saw Jay cutler doing in a youtube video that one time.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

haha well we're all meat heads to people like that I figure!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

who cares....if im at an orgy, and theres a guy not performing, im not going to tell him tricks to get his [email protected] stiff, I'll just crack on


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

mikex101 said:


> I'll offer advice, but not by walking up to them and saying stuff like
> 
> "your doing it all wrong dickhead! do it this way"
> 
> ...


This is what I thought I'm by no means a dickhead type of person down the gym and wouldn't ever give some one abuse for doing it wrong, I started just the same a few years ago but nobody ever told me I was doing it all wrong I had to find that out myself by browsing forums etc. I personally wish people had helped me I just wondered weather others would appreciate the same


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

It happens everywhere, I just try to ignore it. I had a guy the other day copying all my excercises but with a bit more weight on and doing partials and looking at me through the corner of his eye!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

would it offend you if I corrected your spelling?

of course it would

same applies at the gym.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> It happens everywhere, I just try to ignore it. I had a guy the other day copying all my excercises but with a bit more weight on and doing partials and looking at me through the corner of his eye!


I think I will just leave them too it then I suppose they only have to look at what other people are doing to realize they are doing it wrong


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'd prefer people pick me on my spelling/grammar as it's awful, as long as it's done in the right way! 

INB4 the sentence above is torn to pieces


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

i saw somebody today in the gym with his mum, he was roughly my age (19) and his mum was there just sitting on a bench with her sons workout sheet writing down how many reps and what weight he did and what he had to do next.

he brings his dad to do the same somedays too its funny


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

barsnack said:


> who cares....if im at an orgy, and theres a guy not performing, im not going to tell him tricks to get his [email protected] stiff, I'll just crack on


Lol...trust u!!!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> i saw somebody today in the gym with his mum, he was roughly my age (19) and his mum was there just sitting on a bench with her sons workout sheet writing down how many reps and what weight he did and what he had to do next.
> 
> he brings his dad to do the same somedays too its funny


LMFAO. That can't be true!


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

SwAn1 said:


> LMFAO. That can't be true!


next time ill try sneak a pic


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Why don't you watch the people that are doin things right that would be more productive


----------



## Meatballs79 (May 10, 2013)

I suppose it depends if the person is just a clown or actually want to learn. We all had to start somewhere. If I see someone that is actually putting effort in but their form is poor I might say 'try it this way' (not that I'm any expert) I get more annoyed at the di**heads who do two or three reps and spend more time looking at themselves in the mirror.


----------



## rsvmad1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Im not too clued up on technique and if I was doing it wrong I would appreciate someone telling me, up ta the person telling me be nice about it or be a dickhead either way I couldnt give a f*ck Im gaining some knowledge out of it arnt I.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I get my phone out, record them, then send it via whatsapp to my mates


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

murphy2010 said:


> i saw somebody today in the gym with his mum, he was roughly my age (19) and his mum was there just sitting on a bench with her sons workout sheet writing down how many reps and what weight he did and what he had to do next.
> 
> he brings his dad to do the same somedays too its funny


Why is it funny?

He could be in training (you dont state his physical condition)

He could have difficulty writing or communicating and needs his parents to assist in his day to day activities

OR he could be a right throbber who cant leave the house without being wrapped in cottonwool by his overly protective folks..


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Asouf said:


> Why is it funny?
> 
> He could be in training (you dont state his physical condition)
> 
> ...


his mum spotted him on A 60kg bench, so theres his physical condition. he was wearing a sunday league rugby top aswell so he cant be a throbber.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

If your gonna give your advice just nake sure your right. I had a middle aged guy tell me I was benching wrong - he said my back shouldn't be arched and it should be flat on the bench. He obviously just thought because I was a young girl and the only one in the weights section I didn't no what I was doing. Well he was wrong, I didn't take to him very kindly. On the other hand I see people doing silly stuff all the time. If there not causing themselves injury than I just laugh but if they look like they are going to really injure themselves I would maybe offer a bit of advice. But 99% of the time im giving advice its because I've been asked and I'm happy enough to help.

If your really concerned about what there doing then offer your advice, if they don't like it fk em, they'll wish they listened when they've wrecked there back or shoulder!


----------



## Oldam Lad (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry if I stopped every time I needed to instruct one of the guys I would not get any training done, leave it up to the gym people, if there are any.


----------



## Duckbill (May 29, 2013)

ld love for a so called meat head to come up to me and tell me if i was doing it wrong


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

mind ur own business


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Ive asked for help, I asked last week for someone to show me a "Spider curl", the gym guy disapeered to his laptop and came back with the answer


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Have you thought about concentrating on your own workout? Unless you think they're fit and would like some hands on help?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

i wud rather be told am doing it wrong and maybe risking injury we all got to start some place and were not all experts so help is always welcome in my eyes.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

There's nothing worse than some supposed know it all coming over and telling you you're doing it wrong. If I want advice, I'll ask for it. People train using advanced techniques which you may not be familiar with (partial reps/mobility work etc) so stepping in and telling somebody that you know better is just asking for HULK SMASH!

Today I was in middle of some dead lifts and this old bloke asked me between reps "what would happen if I tickled you?" and I replied "I'd break something". WTF sort of a comment is that?!


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

i've never been told about this or that wrong in the gym but i do ask advice from the bigger guys and ask why they do certain excerises that i've never seen before and they are always polite and helpful plus some did even take time at the end of their own workout too show me new routines and put me through the excerices and push me too my limit as i aways train alone anyway


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

VanillaFace said:


> If your gonna give your advice just nake sure your right. I had a middle aged guy tell me I was benching wrong - he said my back shouldn't be arched and it should be flat on the bench. He obviously just thought because I was a young girl and the only one in the weights section I didn't no what I was doing. Well he was wrong, I didn't take to him very kindly. On the other hand I see people doing silly stuff all the time. If there not causing themselves injury than I just laugh but if they look like they are going to really injure themselves I would maybe offer a bit of advice. But 99% of the time im giving advice its because I've been asked and I'm happy enough to help.
> 
> If your really concerned about what there doing then offer your advice, if they don't like it fk em, they'll wish they listened when they've wrecked there back or shoulder!


it was probs his foooked up way of trying to chat u up??? excuse me luv ur benching wrong want some tips and pointers??? haha can i have ur number too txt u a whem am traing next!!


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> it was probs his foooked up way of trying to chat u up??? excuse me luv ur benching wrong want some tips and pointers??? haha can i have ur number too txt u a whem am traing next!!


Lol I've had a guy offer to help me putting the 20kg plates on when I was deadlifting, I said I could manage after all if I can deadlift the weights and the bar im sure the plates wouldn't be too challenging. Finished my set, he started after me and he couldn't get it off the ground. Felt like asking him if he needed a hand taking the weights off lol bless him


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Have you thought about concentrating on your own workout? Unless you think they're fit and would like some hands on help?


I do concentrate on my own workout, but when I see the same people committing to the gym every single day but doing things wrong and I don't mean picky wrong, example some fella goes every day always standing curls a 30-35kg bar. the back of his head nearly touches the floor his so arched and his near on swinging the thing above his head. I figure their committed training every day but they obviously don't know how wrong or how much damage this could cause in the long wrong.

personally I couldn't give two ****s about no one else down there to be brutally honest. I just sometimes think that the staff stroll by like his doing nothing wrong and offer no sort of help or advice.

I didn't expect no rubbish about me thinking I'm the big I am pro lifter I'm not. People come here for help improve if I posted a video of "MY MAX BENCH" and was doing it all wrong I would be told.. whats the difference to seeing some fella down the gym doing it wrong


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

Fortunatus said:


> The amount of people down my local gym who have the worst technique I've seen, swinging weights all over the place, backs not straight, trying to curl a 30kg bar by swinging it rather than the 10kg bar they should be doing. the staff down there are just as useless they won't tell them that their doing it all wrong nor do they give very good inductions when starting.
> 
> so my question is do these people that have no clue what their doing want some meat head coming up to them telling them its wrong and helping? or will they feel intimidated do what you say untill you walk of and think "d*&k head" carry on with what they were doing not dropping down weights!
> 
> ...


Ignore them mate. Noobs come n go. Not many turn into seasoned athletes like us lol . Stay alpha and just lift


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Fortunatus said:


> I do concentrate on my own workout, but when I see the same people committing to the gym every single day but doing things wrong and I don't mean picky wrong, example some fella goes every day always standing curls a 30-35kg bar. the back of his head nearly touches the floor his so arched and his near on swinging the thing above his head. I figure their committed training every day but they obviously don't know how wrong or how much damage this could cause in the long wrong.
> 
> personally I couldn't give two ****s about no one else down there to be brutally honest. I just sometimes think that the staff stroll by like his doing nothing wrong and offer no sort of help or advice.
> 
> I didn't expect no rubbish about me thinking I'm the big I am pro lifter I'm not. People come here for help improve if I posted a video of "MY MAX BENCH" and was doing it all wrong I would be told.. whats the difference to seeing some fella down the gym doing it wrong


This is a site people come to learn so giving advice on here is fine people are here for it, at the gym people aren't there for advice and don't want self proclaimed experts telling them what to do.


----------



## MANC12 (Aug 9, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> i saw somebody today in the gym with his mum, he was roughly my age (19) and his mum was there just sitting on a bench with her sons workout sheet writing down how many reps and what weight he did and what he had to do next.
> 
> he brings his dad to do the same somedays too its funny


Lol sure it was his parents? I sometimes tain with a mate old enough to be my dad, don't mean he is,BTW should see Roelly winklaar's trainer (grandma)


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

kingdale said:


> This is a site people come to learn so giving advice on here is fine people are here for it, at the gym people aren't there for advice and don't want self proclaimed experts telling them what to do.


As I said I don't think I'm no pro lifter. I often get help from some ex bodybuilder down my local gym he offers advice and suggests better ways of doing things only because his seen me putting my all into it for the last few years has he started to offer me help. before then he looked at me as you would any other tool which is no more than I expected.

I don't stand at the gym looking at everyone thinking these idiots are all wrong. I'm on about the few that are down there every day say hello etc. I don't give a **** about these random people who have been lifting for a month.


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Boys i once left a gym cause a guy doing pilates and yoga moves kept saying to me oh bruv. Ur doing this lat pull wrong. Ur guna hurt urself. Staring. Saying this n that. Man i hated the ethos.

And look now. I have humungus lats and hes still a jerk.

U look around and learn. Thats how gym is.

nowdays i just tend to say to the kid spotting the kid struggling with the 30kg. Bruv spot his elbows. Guide him slowly. Pull his shoulders back etc.. Its subtle and they dont take offence.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

latsius said:


> Bruv spot his elbows. .


You say Bruv in a gym???


----------



## Mr Self (Jun 7, 2013)

dickheads a lot of dickheads in my gym also,they do every exercise wrong.had to tell them your doing it wrong they say who r u?i say son i'm father.lol


----------



## D.M.C (May 20, 2013)

Im no pro lifter. But I train my bollox off every session at the gym. And I absolutely hate people staring and also standing/sitting around equipment chatting to eachother or on there phones. I left my old gym because there was alot of this going on. Why do people decide to go to the gym for social gatherings?

Train dirty then leave!!!


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> his mum spotted him on A 60kg bench, so theres his physical condition. he was wearing a sunday league rugby top aswell so he cant be a throbber.


 :lol: the shame of getting your mum to spot you, you can imagine him now... 'went for a 70kg bench today, good job my mum was there or I might have been crushed' :lol:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

D.M.C said:


> Train dirty then leave!!!


What in de lawds name is this?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Fortunatus said:


> I didn't expect no rubbish about me thinking I'm the big I am pro lifter I'm not. People come here for help improve if I posted a video of "MY MAX BENCH" and was doing it all wrong I would be told.. whats the difference to seeing some fella down the gym doing it wrong


do you really not see the difference?


----------



## D.M.C (May 20, 2013)

latblaster said:


> What in de lawds name is this?


Lmao...it was he end of my 12 hour shift mate. I was bored!!

Ill shush now...


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

This is a weird thread with some really weird users coming out! Get back to lurking ffs!


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> You say Bruv in a gym???


Im in birmingham.. i would say its local ettiquete to address one by bruv. Mate. Man etc lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

latsius said:


> Im in birmingham.. i would say its local ettiquete to address one by bruv. Mate. Man etc lol


Really? I spend most of my weekends in Birmingham and yet to be called bruv.


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Really? I spend most of my weekends in Birmingham and yet to be called bruv.


I presume you dont visit handsworth or surrounding areas in that case. Either way. I get people ringing sometimes at work sayin pal and buddy. To me that sounds abit gay. Each to thier own


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

latsius said:


> I presume you dont visit handsworth or surrounding areas in that case. Either way. I get people ringing sometimes at work sayin pal and buddy. To me that sounds abit gay. Each to thier own


up here grown men call each other "love" ...................


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Looooool. Case closed


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

I wouldn't mind someone offering me advice, but everyone has a different methodology and its whatever works for them enit so don't be offended if u see them next week back in their old ways :laugh:


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

Fortunatus said:


> The amount of people down my local gym who have the worst technique I've seen, swinging weights all over the place, backs not straight, trying to curl a 30kg bar by swinging it rather than the 10kg bar they should be doing. the staff down there are just as useless they won't tell them that their doing it all wrong nor do they give very good inductions when starting.
> 
> so my question is do these people that have no clue what their doing want some meat head coming up to them telling them its wrong and helping? or will they feel intimidated do what you say untill you walk of and think "d*&k head" carry on with what they were doing not dropping down weights!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gee Kay (Jul 23, 2011)

barsnack said:


> who cares....if im at an orgy, and theres a guy not performing, im not going to tell him tricks to get his [email protected] stiff, I'll just crack on


this is funny and so true im dying hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

dozen gym no no's


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

murphy2010 said:


> i saw somebody today in the gym with his mum, he was roughly my age (19) and his mum was there just sitting on a bench with her sons workout sheet writing down how many reps and what weight he did and what he had to do next.
> 
> he brings his dad to do the same somedays too its funny


Id bring my mum but she would only embarrass me by chatting up all the guys


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Fortunatus said:


> The amount of people down my local gym who have the worst technique I've seen, swinging weights all over the place, backs not straight, trying to curl a 30kg bar by swinging it rather than the 10kg bar they should be doing. the staff down there are just as useless they won't tell them that their doing it all wrong nor do they give very good inductions when starting.
> 
> so my question is do these people that have no clue what their doing want some meat head coming up to them telling them its wrong and helping? or will they feel intimidated do what you say untill you walk of and think "d*&k head" carry on with what they were doing not dropping down weights!
> 
> ...


everyone starts off clueless anyone who claims they never are lying.

i remember when i started lifted weights that were far too heavy had horrendous form, did exercises that dont even exist probably looked a right tit but you live and learn you have that eureka moment where you think hang on a minute and it all falls into place


----------



## Inapsine (Dec 17, 2011)

murphy2010 said:


> i saw somebody today in the gym with his mum, he was roughly my age (19) and his mum was there just sitting on a bench with her sons workout sheet writing down how many reps and what weight he did and what he had to do next.
> 
> he brings his dad to do the same somedays too its funny


Is his mum fit?


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Inapsine said:


> Is his mum fit?


she asked what a hamstring was :no:


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

VanillaFace said:


> Lol I've had a guy offer to help me putting the 20kg plates on when I was deadlifting, I said I could manage after all if I can deadlift the weights and the bar im sure the plates wouldn't be too challenging. Finished my set, he started after me and he couldn't get it off the ground. Felt like asking him if he needed a hand taking the weights off lol bless him


thats class!!! the look on his face priceless!! he could have sparred himself the ordeal and just asked 4 your number! u should have passed him the 2.5kg and said here darling more ur size!!!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

I see young guys about 18/19 dead lifting with backs rounded like the McDonald's logo. I have to turn away away as I feel sick.

The Personal trainers just stand and look in horror, yet dont say anything to them as they arent lining their pockets.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mikey81 said:


> What's wrong with that love?


fine by me duck.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

This was today.......






Triceps ftw!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

I seen some guy holding a 10kg plate straight above/arms stretched out over his head rotating his hips rapid like he was using a hula hoop. Wondered WTF he was doing.

Could have been a genuine warm up or exercise but honestly thought it looked strange. Infact it did look strange!

looked like 1 of the 118-118 guys actually.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> This was today.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol wat


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> I get my phone out, record them, then send it via whatsapp to my mates


peedo :lol:


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> This was today.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got to be a **** take?! Ha


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

I will only offer advice when it's asked for and I do tend to get a few guys in my gym ask me, never an issue unless its the normal question of so "if I drink protein and creatine will I get bigger" 

There is a group of guys that train in my gym that show up in timberland boots and jeans and do a bit of shadow boxing (badly) on the bag before a million bicep curls with the 2.5kgs and a 2" bench press a thousand times but they're just funny to watch so I leave em be.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Got to be a **** take?! Ha


Serious mate, was even telling his mrs about his tricep pump

Should of seen him on tricep ropes, was doing each rep faster than a pron stars hips


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Serious mate, was even telling his mrs about his tricep pump
> 
> Should of seen him on tricep ropes, was doing each rep faster than a pron stars hips


Fcking numpty cvnt. See someone like that I would give 'advice' to. Something along the lines of "go put a blindfold on and run across the motorway as many times as you can"


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Fcking numpty cvnt. See someone like that I would give 'advice' to. Something along the lines of "go put a blindfold on and run across the motorway as many times as you can"


Theres two members of staff in the gym, sat texting their mates or watching the TV with its subtitles on - its their job really. However, I expect they are on minimum wage and cant be ****d


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Ive give up on showing half the pencil necks when they are going wrong as they look at me like ive just took a dump on their kids Christmas presents

Some lads doing weight that i can just make sure i get the full range of motion on one day, i advised take a bit of weight off and make sure you pull it right back and get a good squeeze to get the blood in the muscle.... "ye OK mate" then just cracked don doing it all wrong

I would have killed to get advice many moons ago


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Change gyms if it bothers people that much. In this game you see it a lot, especially the more gyms you train in.
> 
> Go to a gym where every is lifting correctly, which will probably be extremely hard to find.
> 
> However much you lift or however big you are, someone will always be bigger or stronger and even know *better because they have read men's health*.


You best be saying this in jest.....


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Madoxx said:


> This was today.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a good way to hit the abs, tris and some lats in one exercises! i will try that tonight :lol:


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i help if i'm asked or maybe if i see someone standing looking at amachine waiting for divine inspration.but there is so much stuff out thereon the web its not that hard to look up exercises these days


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Had to share these gems;

Gyms full time personal trainer:

View attachment 125575


This muppet on the treadmill has been comming to the gym for years, never lost any weight, I wonder why - anyhow here is 2 diff vids of the same guy;


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What a spaz!


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

latblaster said:


> What a spaz!


i be more worried that this guy is secretly filming people.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

jon1 said:


> i be more worried that this guy is secretly filming people.


You should see the vids of.....dare not speak her name!! :lol:


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

jon1 said:


> i be more worried that this guy is secretly filming people.


Haha, a valid point!

However if I didnt film numpties in my gym then what would I do whilst I am there? theres only so much texting I can do


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Haha, a valid point!
> 
> However if I didnt film numpties in my gym then what would I do whilst I am there? theres only so much texting I can do


phone should be banned in gyms.

your the guy in the corner watching people, with his hands in his pants :lol:


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

tbh you can't train other people mate

unless they ask you to or pay you of course

if it really bothers you, save your pennies up and put a home gym together

nowt better than peace and quiet to get your stuff done, rarely work out at my local gym anymore

but like i said, ignore them unless they specifically ask you for advice


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

Someone pointed out i was doing something wrong on a deadlift....using my back too much and straightening my legs too early. It made me have a good look at my technique and try and get it right. I never even realised.


----------

